# honey, where'd ya park the truck, I need to go to the store



## vonnagy (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Geronimo (Jun 20, 2004)

yep looks like a woman driver to me.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2004)

Bah! What a comment, Geronimo. You better watch out!

Seems like *SHE* isn't going anywhere with this truck, since *HE* parked it where *HE* did!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 20, 2004)

Now THERE'S something you don't see every day.  :shock:


----------



## photobug (Jun 20, 2004)

Hahahaha... maybe he needed 6 wheel drive?


----------



## simulastral (Jun 20, 2004)

something about that 3rd to last image really seems magical.  great work =)


----------



## photong (Jun 20, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> yep looks like a woman driver to me.



Then why are women's car insrance cheaper?  *Or is that just my country/province?* Women are more cautious drivers and this is a dudes car. A women wouldn't be caught dead driving that car unless she was butch with a mullet  IMO.

I really like the third and 4th because of the waves n stuff. The colours are great btw! The lighting too 

So umm..what did you use for this? Any photoshop work done to it?


----------



## craig (Jun 20, 2004)

Whoa!!!. You have to tell the story of how the truck got there.


----------



## nikon90s (Jun 20, 2004)

I like the last the best


----------



## PSA (Jun 20, 2004)

niiiice... let me, however, ask: when was the last time you heard a woman say "hey, let's go drive this ugly-ass truck around in the quicksand along the beach!"?


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 20, 2004)

Great photos as usual, wonderful hues and such an interesting subject!


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 20, 2004)

craig said:
			
		

> Whoa!!!. You have to tell the story of how the truck got there.



i wish i knew.. i nearly lost a couple limbs photographing this too! the waves flipped the car over a couple of times just a few meters from me :shock:

Apparently it happened pretty not too long ago, cause the truck wasn't rusty and had not been pillaged yet. There was a group of blokes trying to push it out later in the day to no avail.




> niiiice... let me, however, ask: when was the last time you heard a woman say "hey, let's go drive this ugly-ass truck around in the quicksand along the beach



apparently you haven't met many kiwi women yet 

seriously have no idea what sex the offender was, but its pretty darn funny


----------



## thebigbillybob (Jun 21, 2004)

haha crazy biatches hahahahaha when was the last time u saw a girl driving a truck like that?


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 21, 2004)

Hee hee, I would drive a truck like that!  but my dream auto is a '71 or '72 IH Scout


----------



## santino (Jun 21, 2004)

nice pics! don't wanna be the owner of that "whip"


----------



## terri (Jun 21, 2004)

You can make the strangest images look good, Mark.....  :scratch:   I guess even an abandoned truck looks beautiful on a NZ shoreline.      Crazy.


----------



## karissa (Jun 21, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> yep looks like a woman driver to me.


 :evil: *bap*


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh come on, it was bound to be said.  I know a few young ladies who drive a 4x4 mud loving vechile.  

Forgot to say Mark that these photos are great.


----------



## karissa (Jun 21, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Oh come on, it was bound to be said.  I know a few young ladies who drive a 4x4 mud loving vechile.
> 
> Forgot to say Mark that these photos are great.


You still needed to be hit for it.  But don't take it to personally.... I still love ya'. :hug:


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (Jun 24, 2004)

This reminds me of Top Gear (BBC program about cars UK) where they completely destroyed a Toyota pick up truck, but it still ran after being dumped in the sea, set on fire etc etc


P.S. Shark, what are you doing with a Feyenoord photo?

(Feyenoord Dutch football team)


----------



## Karalee (Jun 24, 2004)

Love that third one Von

And *ahem* I dont drive that way....anymore


----------



## nikon90s (Jun 24, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because men drive more then woman do.  Every woman I ever went on a date with, drove to the store with or gone anywhere for that matter I drove even if we took her car, I know that I am not the only one.  So if men are the drive more times then not then the chances that something will happen go up too.  

Oh and we drive faster too


----------



## Harpper (Jun 25, 2004)

Lol. You guys get the strangest thing left on the beach in NZ. The most interesting thing I saw on the beach around here was a cell phone that someone forgot.

Cool pictures, Mark. Are you sure you didn't just get drunk and couldn't see where you were driving one night?  Some people get memory loss when they drink too much.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 25, 2004)

Theres this beach on the Queensland coast that is a notorious ' vehicle-eating' beach, year after year. So much so that word reached the major newspapers.
A lot of people go four wheel driving along the beach and the tide comes in surprisingly quick , whisking the vehicle out to sea and sometimes people JUST escape :shock:
Once the vehicle is grabbed by the tide , there aint sweet nada anyone can do to rescue it.. 
It happens so much ( in the hundreds per year ) that locals consider it a sport.... they bring their chairs down , sit back with some beers and watch , chuckling.
Some of these cars are worth HEAPS too lol.

Great shots Vonn


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 25, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Theres this beach on the Queensland coast that is a notorious ' vehicle-eating' beach, year after year. So much so that word reached the major newspapers.
> A lot of people go four wheel driving along the beach and the tide comes in surprisingly quick , whisking the vehicle out to sea and sometimes people JUST escape :shock:
> Once the vehicle is grabbed by the tide , there aint sweet nada anyone can do to rescue it..
> It happens so much ( in the hundreds per year ) that locals consider it a sport.... they bring their chairs down , sit back with some beers and watch , chuckling.
> ...




Heh, now that would be a sport I would watch on ESPN. Too funny.


----------



## Harpper (Jun 25, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> It happens so much ( in the hundreds per year ) that locals consider it a sport.... they bring their chairs down , sit back with some beers and watch , chuckling.
> Some of these cars are worth HEAPS too lol.


LOL. That's just too funny! Thanks for sharing the story.


----------

